# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Những điều nên và không nên khi sơn móng tay

## cmaagencygroup

Là phụ nữ, ai cũng đã từng sở hữu một bộ sơn móng tay. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng hiểu rõ mình nên làm gì và không nên làm gì để bảo quản nước sơn móng tay. Đừng lo, hãy tham khảo mẹo làm đẹp sau đây nhé.

Giống như những sản phẩm làm đẹp khác, sơn móng tay cũng đòi hỏi phải được bảo quản và sử dụng cẩn thận để có thể dùng được lâu mà chất lượng không thay đổi nhiều.

>>> Xem thêm: cách chăm sóc da bằng mật ong

>>> Xem thêm: nâng mũi cấu trúc

>>> Xem thêm: bấm mắt 2 mí

*Cất giữ và bảo quản sơn móng tay 

Không nên*

Không để các lọ sơn móng tay ngay trong phòng tắm. Thông thường, mỗi lọ có tuổi thọ khoảng 2 năm. Vì vậy, đừng để nhiệt độ và ánh sáng không ổn định ở nơi ẩm ướt này rút ngắn hạn sử dụng của chúng.

*Nên
*
Nên cất chứa các chai màu ở những nơi khô ráo và mát mẻ như ngăn kéo hay hộp kín trên bàn trang điểm, nơi ít ánh nắng chiếu vào.

Dưỡng móng trước

*Không nên
*
Bạn không nên thoa kem dưỡng hoặc rửa móng tay bằng nước trước khi sơn vì thoa kem sẽ tạo một lớp màng khiến sơn móng mới không thể bám chặt vào móng tay và dễ dàng bong ra từng mảng.

*Nên*

Sau khi tẩy móng, chờ sau 3 phút rồi tiếp tục dùng miếng bông tẩm nước tẩy móng lau lại lần 2 để tạo lớp nền hoàn hảo cho lần sơn tiếp theo.

Dựng lọ sơn móng thẳng đứng

*Không nên*

Tránh để chai bị “nghiêng ngả”. Đây chính là nguyên nhân đầu tiên khiến màu bị tràn ra ngoài, khô lại và làm nắp chai bị tắc, khó mở.

*Nên*

Luôn luôn dựng đứng lọ lên, vừa tiết kiệm được không gian, vừa gọn gàng sạch sẽ mà còn bảo đảm được chất lượng của nó nữa đáy!

Sơn lớp đáy

*Không nên*

Bạn không nên bỏ bước sơn lót, tránh bị ố vàng móng hoặc sẽ làm tổn hại đến móng.

*Nên*

Luôn luôn nhớ một lớp sơn lót trước khi tạo kiểu vẽ nào lên móng. Lớp lót sẽ bảo vệ an toàn cho móng tay của bạn không bị khô và hư tổn. Đừng quên một lớp sơn phủ để giữ được màu sơn nữa nhé!

Sơn móng bị khô

*Không nên* 

Bạn không nên dùng nước rửa móng tay để pha loãng sơn. Nhiều loại nước rửa có chứa acetone sẽ phá vỡ cấu trúc hóa học của sơn móng tay và làm hư chúng.

*Nên* 

Bạn nên dùng chất làm loãng sơn móng tay chuyên dụng. Chúng được chế tạo riêng biệt để giảm bớt độ đặc của sơn móng tay. Nhỏ 2 đến 3 giọt vào và lăn lọ sơn giữa 2 tay để trộn đều và lọ sơn sẽ lại dễ dàng sử dụng. Lưu ý: tránh sử dụng chất làm loãng lên sơn móng tay kim tuyến đặc nhé!

Với những gợi ý trên, mong là các bạn đã có thể thay đổi những thói quen không tốt với lọ sơn móng. Hãy ghi chú lại những mẹo làm đẹp trên để tích vào những điều mà bạn nên làm để bảo vệ lọ sơn móng cũng như bộ móng của bạn nhé.

----------

